# 3.5L Altima/ Plasti-Dip



## monk3ytoes (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey guys I'm new to this forum. I just recently bought my 3.5L Altima Sedan. Before, I had a sprung over 95 Wrangler on 35s with a Ford heavy duty rear axle. Decided I needed to grow up a little bit,...that and it only got 13 MPG (funny thing is, it's a 2.5L I4). I've still got it, but it's my secondary car. Even when flooring it, this thing gets A++++ gas mileage compared to my last vehicle haha

I debadged the rear and used plasti-dip on the rear chrome strip across the trunk. The chrome was an eyesore. I think the black gives it a subtle "I don't think he has a 2.5L under there" kinda look. The only thing I don't like about the sedan is that it's an auto transmission. I've driven manuals my whole life. I wasn't paying 30K for the manual Coupe.

I also had it tinted 35% all around to stay legal

Debadged









Plasti-Dip

















All 35% Tint










Anyways, that's all I got for now. I absolutely love this Nissan. I even had a Chevy Cruze on order, but then test drove this...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think you made the right move. You'll be a lot happier with the Altima than you would have been with the Cruze.


----------



## monk3ytoes (Apr 20, 2012)

The Cruze is a good car for what it's meant to be. You can't beat 40mpg, and the interior is on par with a cadillac. The 1.4L even with the stock turbo is nothing compared to 3.5L haha. It did come in a 6spd though lol


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

40mpg highway...not combined. Combined fuel mileage ranges from 27 to 33mpg, depending on engine and trans. Consumer reports gave the Cruze a not so stellar rating, meanwhile the Altima is tops in its class. 

Gas Mileage of 2011 Chevrolet Cruze


----------

